# Will adopt in Michigan



## ddunwood (Sep 18, 2006)

We have many rescued birds, from lovebirds to cockatoos, to include a variety of pigeons. We have indoor (dining room and porch) areas for "house" pigeons, a 12' x 20' "house" (located in the barn) for our performance rollers and babies, and outdoor aviaries (8x8x8 or larger) for our outdoor pigeons (the ones that are allowed to fly at will)... We're on 240 acres between Flint and Lansing, MI. Many of our rescued/injured/crippled pigeons have been with us for 10+ years and moved with us from Arizona.
We can't afford shipping or extended trips, but can travel within Michigan if necessary.
Please feel free to contact myself (Dave) or my wife (Julie) at 989-634-5345 if we can help save a bird.
Sincerely,
Dave and Julie
Byron, Michigan
email [email protected]


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Dave and Julie, your offer is most appreciated I'm sure. A few of us here work on the 911 Pigeon Alert group. Don't know if you are familiar with it or not. Here is a link, in case you're not. 
http://tech.groups.yahoo.com/group/911PigeonAlert/
People who find mostly banded birds and the occasional injured feral, report them to us and we try to find the owner and get them back home or find someone to adopt them.
We've got a few people who watch the messages and if a bird shows up in their area and we can't find the owner or it's injured and needs immediate help, they let us know that they are close by and willing to help. 
Hopefully, Terry, one of the moderators here will be on soon and reply also. It may be that your name could be added to our rescue list? I'll let her contact you about it. 
Thanks again. We need lots of people all over the US because you never know where a bird is going to show up that needs love and attention and a good home.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Dave and Julie!

Thank you so very much for your kind offer of a home for pigeons. As Renee posted, we often need to find a home for a pigeon that has come to our attention through the 911 Pigeon Alert group. There is also an Adoption forum here on Pigeon-Talk that is pretty active.

We have a pigeon resources directory at http://www.pigeon-life.net/prd.htm as well as a similar list for the 911 group. Would it be OK for me to add you to these lists?

Terry


----------

